# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  Insurance from/to Japan for quilt show?

## kaial

Every summer we do an exhibition of art quilts from all over the United States. For next summer we're looking at a loan of a number of quilts from a wonderful Japanese quilter. The only problem is our regular insurance company doesn't think they can cover anything outside North America. They suggested UPS or FedEx, but both of those explicitly exclude coverage for fine art from what I've seen in the fine print (which is why we get a policy covering them more specifically). 

Does anyone have suggestions? Since they're quilts they're a) very light weight and b) unlikely to be damaged in even the most careless shipping (the concern is really if a package of $50,000 in quilts were to disappear in shipping). 

(Our normal insurance allows us to ship quilts via UPS with coverage through our insurance, not through UPS's extra "declared value." Something similar would be great. Normal fine art shippers are basically overkill, plus being over budget (we've got about $600 max for the shipping/insurance on the Japanese portion of this show).)

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

Try ARTEX....they have complete services and deal worldwide.

*ARTEX Fine Art Services, Shipping, Restoration, Storage*


www.*artex*fas.com/

----------

